# ALL STUDENTS OF Tang Soo Do!!!!!



## Knifehand

There has been endless debate over the time i've been on MT on what Tang Soo Do really is. There seems to be several different versions of TSD that have nothing to do each other. How can so many different style fall under the same name? 

Please respond with

Name of your Style (specificly):
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means:
How long you've been a student:
Any federation or organization you belong to:
Belt Rank:
Short history of your specific style:
Comments/questions:
__________________________________________________


			
				Knifehand said:
			
		

> Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
> What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Art of The Offensive and Defensive Hand (or Art of the Knifehand)
> How long you've been a student: 5 months
> Any federation or organization you belong to: Professional Karate Schools of America, and The International Tang Soo Do Federation
> Belt Rank: Yellow
> Short history of your specific style: created by Master Hwang Kee after WWII
> Comments/questions:


The goal of this is to find out exactly what Tang Soo Do really is.


----------



## Knifehand

Originally Posted by *Knifehand*
_Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan 
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Art of The Offensive and Defensive Hand (or Art of the Knifehand)
How long you've been a student: 5 months
Any federation or organization you belong to: Professional Karate Schools of America, and The International Tang Soo Do Federation
Belt Rank: Yellow
Short history of your specific style: created by Master Hwang Kee after WWII
Comments/questions:And you? _


----------



## Yossarian75

Not really sure what you mean by several different versions of TSD. All modern TSD schools can trace thier lineage back to GM Hwang Kee. In the 1950's there were other TSD schools(Chung Do kwan etc) which were seperate from Hwang Kee but they became Tae Kwon Do. 

All TSD schools today are offshoots from the original Moo Duk Kwan, the Moo Duk Kwan itself now teaches Soo Bahk Do which you could say is a different style of TSD. Some of the orgs which broke away from the MDK kept using the name.

As far as I have seen over the years there is very little difference between the different lineages. There may be a few different Hyung or they may be performed slightly differently, some train weapons, different one steps etc. If you saw someone from another lineage train you would recognise it as TSD. eg if I came and trained at your school I would know most of the curriculum(for my level) but would have to spend time making small adjustments to techniques/stances etc and learning one steps.

I am part of the World Tang Soo Do Association lineage, I am a cho dan with five years of training. We have different Kicho Hyung, onesteps/self defence, bong and knife hyung. GM J C Shin left the Moo Duk Kwan in the early 80's and formed his own org as did several other high ranking masters(CS Kim in 1984). I have been told TSD translates to China Hand Way but can also mean Knife Hand Way.

The modern history of TSD can be confusing at the best of times. One orgs version of events may be different from anothers and not always truthfull(my org tells me TSD is 2000 years old!!). Best thing to do is read as much as you can and make your own mind up.


----------



## karatekid1975

I totally agree with your last statement, Yossarian75. I haven't done TSD for three years, but I'll give you my info anyways.

Name of your Style: Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: The China hand or way Or something like that (don't remember really).
How long you've been a student: 1 year
Any federation or organization you belong to: IMA ( www.imahg.net )
Belt Rank: 5th gup
Short history of your specific style: see above webpage
Comments/questions: none


----------



## mattkulma

Name of your Style: Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan
   What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: well Soo Bahk Do means hand strike way
   How long you've been a student: 12 years
   Any federation or organization you belong to: U.S. Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Federation
   Belt Rank: Ee Dan testing for Sam Dan
   Short history of your specific style: created by Hwang Kee
 comments/questions: none
 -Matthew Kulma


----------



## Knifehand

Yossarian75 said:
			
		

> Not really sure what you mean by several different versions of TSD. All modern TSD schools can trace thier lineage back to GM Hwang Kee. In the 1950's there were other TSD schools(Chung Do kwan etc) which were seperate from Hwang Kee but they became Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> All TSD schools today are offshoots from the original Moo Duk Kwan, the Moo Duk Kwan itself now teaches Soo Bahk Do which you could say is a different style of TSD. Some of the orgs which broke away from the MDK kept using the name.
> 
> As far as I have seen over the years there is very little difference between the different lineages. There may be a few different Hyung or they may be performed slightly differently, some train weapons, different one steps etc. If you saw someone from another lineage train you would recognise it as TSD. eg if I came and trained at your school I would know most of the curriculum(for my level) but would have to spend time making small adjustments to techniques/stances etc and learning one steps.
> 
> I am part of the World Tang Soo Do Association lineage, I am a cho dan with five years of training. We have different Kicho Hyung, onesteps/self defence, bong and knife hyung. GM J C Shin left the Moo Duk Kwan in the early 80's and formed his own org as did several other high ranking masters(CS Kim in 1984). I have been told TSD translates to China Hand Way but can also mean Knife Hand Way.
> 
> The modern history of TSD can be confusing at the best of times. One orgs version of events may be different from anothers and not always truthfull(my org tells me TSD is 2000 years old!!). Best thing to do is read as much as you can and make your own mind up.


Well in what way can you differentiate one style from another? If they teach different things, and emphisize different aspect, aren't they different styles? 
What i am trying to find out is, exactly how many variations of Tang Soo Do are there. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=349858#post349858

This is a heated debate over what Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan (my style) really means. Upnorthkyosa made a really good point:



> There are many more splinter groups then just those six liniages listed. A lot of people belonged to this or that federation, but do not belong to it any more, yet they still pay their respects to the founder of their arts. It would be an interesting thread to put politics aside and really analyze what Tang Soo Do is.


 The last sentence is what this is really about.


----------



## kid

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do, Moo Duk Kwan
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: china hand
How long you've been a student: 
Any federation or organization you belong to: nope
Belt Rank: white
Short history of your specific style: Grandmaster Hwang Kee 
Comments/questions: nope


----------



## Knifehand

kid said:
			
		

> Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do, Moo Duk Kwan
> What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: china hand
> How long you've been a student:
> Any federation or organization you belong to: nope
> Belt Rank: white
> Short history of your specific style: Grandmaster Hwang Kee
> Comments/questions: nope


Hehe, your catching up in posts....


----------



## kid

just doing my part.  i actually started a game and its really fun check it out in the locker room if you want.


----------



## NoSword

Name of your Style (specificly): Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do
  What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: China Hand Way
  How long you've been a student: 13 years
  Any federation or organization you belong to: None
  Belt Rank: 1st Dan
  Short history of your specific style: Created by Hwang Kee
  Comments/questions: None currently


----------



## Knifehand

mattkulma said:
			
		

> Name of your Style: Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan
> What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: well Soo Bahk Do means hand strike way
> How long you've been a student: 12 years
> Any federation or organization you belong to: U.S. Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Federation
> Belt Rank: Ee Dan testing for Sam Dan
> Short history of your specific style: created by Hwang Kee
> comments/questions: none
> -Matthew Kulma


Good Luck on your test, sir.


----------



## tsdclaflin

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: China Hand Way or Empty Hand
How long you've been a student: 6 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: Korean something
Belt Rank: 1st Dan
Short history of your specific style: instructor left world tang soo do assoc
Comments/questions: Forms seem to be very similiar; i have noticed a marked difference in self-defense and one-steps.  That it was seems to separate the splinter groups.


----------



## Makalakumu

Tang Soo Do is a blended martial art.  It resembles Shotokan Karate in many ways.  We share Okinawan forms.  It also resembles Kung Fu.  The Chil Sung and Yuk Ro forms are regularly mistaken for northern chinese styles.  Also, if you study "tuite" or grappling, one can find many similarities to Jujutsu in Tang Soo Do.  With all of this in mind, kicking is another huge aspect of the art.  It's not taken to the extreme that TKD takes it, but it is emphasized.


----------



## mattkulma

Thanks, its not until April but I am still worried about it though


----------



## TSDMDK16485

Tang soo do moo duk kwan 

tang soo do
chnia hand way

moo duk kwan
martial art virtue

1st dan 

6 yrs

tradidtional tang soo do organization


----------



## CityChicken

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Way of the Worthy Hand
How long you've been a student: 3 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: ?
Belt Rank: Cho Dan (just took my test)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do, ITF-style (MDK offshoot?)

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: "way of the worthy hand," "way of the defense-strike," "way of the Chinese (Tang) hand," among others.

How long you've been a student: Since June 1999

Any federation or organization you belong to: International Tang Soo Do Federation

Belt Rank: 2nd Dan

Short history of your specific style: http://internationaltangsoodofederation.com/about_itf.htm

Comments/questions: nothing comes to mind.


----------



## McZ

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do 
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: the way of china hand
How long you've been a student: 3 years in karate, 1 year in TSD
Any federation or organization you belong to: Polish Tang Soo Do Association (Cheezic Tang Soo Do Federation - Poland)
Belt Rank: 2nd gup (red with 2 stripes)
Short history of your specific style: created by Master Hwang Kee
Comments/questions: none


----------



## Chizikunbo

Knifehand said:


> There has been endless debate over the time i've been on MT on what Tang Soo Do really is. There seems to be several different versions of TSD that have nothing to do each other. How can so many different style fall under the same name?


 
Well this is not a hard question, lets remember that Remember, Tangsoodo is the Korean pronounciation of the characters "&#21776;&#25163;&#36947;". These are the hanja used often to reference Karatedo of the Okinawan variety.
&#31354;&#25163;&#36947;, or Kongsoodo, also pronounced Karatedo in Japanese, is often used to reference Karatedo of the Japanese variety.
So lets ask, how can so many styles fall under the name of Karate? Its not that hard, its called RYU PA (Water Flows Down Divided) The natural change of martial arts over the years, and hence branches of the art. All yudanja find there own path, and Kodanja follow their own path...its not a hard concept the grasp.
Anyway


Name of your Style (specificly): Hwa Shin Tang Soo Do 
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: CHINA HAND WAY
How long you've been a student: 13 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: National Korean Martial Arts Association, Mi Guk Kwan, ITSDA
Belt Rank: 3rd Dan 
Short history of your specific style: Culmination of years of practice and ryu pa. Reaches into the classical okinawan roots, and branches into classical korean arts as well.
Comments/questions: None


----------



## mjd

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do 
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Way of the China Hand
How long you've been a student: 17 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: World Tang Soo Do Association, 
Belt Rank: 3rd Dan 
Short history of your specific style: Founder H W Kee established the Korean Soo Bohk Do Association November 9, 1945, Master JC Shinn was sent to the US to Start the US Tang Soo Do Federation in 1968 under the Korean Soo Bohk Do Association, lasted until early 80's when he split off and started the WTSDA November 13, 1982., Many others followed after this.
Comments/questions: Mastering Tang Soo Do is becoming one with Nature in the mind, body and spirit.


----------



## Butch

Hey Josh congrats on your promotion. When was your testing and and did you test in KC, La., or CT?
Butch


----------



## Tlaloc

Name of your Style (specificly): Cheezic Tang Soo Do

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: When I did Moo Duk Kwan, I was told "Way of the Worthy Hand."  Nowadays, I'm told it means "Way of the Chinese Hand."  Honestly, the exact English words dont really matter. The way I see it is that they're just a few asian characters that stand for a type of martial art. Any interpretation is just a rough approximation. 

How long you've been a student: Moo Duk Kwan for about a year (many years ago). Now I've been doing Cheezic for about 9 months now.

Any federation or organization you belong to:  the Cheezic federation.

Belt Rank: 8 gup Blue.

Short history of your specific style: GM Hwang Kee.  Then, in this specific case, someone named Robert Cheezic decided to teach his own little version and formed a federation.  I'm not mocking his accomplishments, but I have a feeling that it's all just the same Tang Soo Do to me. EVERY instructor will have his/her own way of looking at things, even within the same "federation."  It's the important, core similiarities and fundamentals that matter in the art, not the subtle differences that one could find from school to school.

Comments/questions: I have a feeling that too many words about such a thing can kind of mangle the art as it is. It seems that TSD would benefit if more people would stop asking where exactly it came from and if what they are practicing now is exactly what GM Hwang Kee was doing, because nowadays, you can be 99% sure it's not exact. 

And while I've got some momentum here.... I've noticed alot of people seem to debate the importance of sparring vs. forms vs. self defense, and deciding to rank them in importance. In TSD, I feel that they are all equally important.  FAR too many people these days see martial arts as just a bunch of classes that one could take so they have the ability to beat up others with no problem, and that a black belt stands for nothing more than a reward for being someone that an ordinary person would be unwise to pick a fight with. 

But in actuality, isn't it a means for self improvement and unity within oneself?


----------



## Muwubu16858

Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do YMCA
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Way of the Chinese Hand
How long you've been a student: 10 years (March 1997)
Any federation or organization you belong to: Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan and Tang Soo Do YMCA in Korea.
Belt Rank: Sa (4th) Dan 
Short history of your specific style: Tang Soo Do YMCA was created by Grandmaster Oh, Sae Joon (Dan Bon 26 according to the US Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Fed.) after he parted ways from Hwang Kee. His style was much tougher, incorporating full contact sparring and intense use of waist twisting and breathing conection in every movement. Not for the faint of heart or lazy person.
Comments/questions: Also a member of the Korea Karate-Do Association and Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Hae in Korea


----------



## stephentsd

Name of your Style (specificly): *Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan*
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: *Way of the chinese hand*
How long you've been a student: *8 years
*Any federation or organization you belong to:* international (uk) Tang Soo (Soo Bahk) Do Federation*
Belt Rank: *senior 1st dan*
Short history of your specific style: GM Hwang Kee
Comments/questions: Strange to what ive found on here, we dont study grappling or weapons in my federation, which is why i train in Hapkido


----------



## Lynne

Name of your Style (specificly):  Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Way of the empty hand from defense to offense
Tang = defense to offense
Soo = empty hand
Do = Way of
How long you've been a student: 2 months; I test June 30! (tomorrow)
Any federation or organization you belong to: Once orange belt, 8th gup, will join American Tang Soo Do Association (ATA) headed by Grandmaster Richard Byrne
Belt Rank: white
Short history of your specific style: Grandmaster Hwang Kee
Comments/questions: None


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Name of your Style (specificly): *Tang Soo Do (Former-Moo Duk Kwan)*

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: 
*TANG=China, SOO =Hand, Do=The Way, Moo =Military, Duk =Ethics or Morals, Kwan = School *

How long you've been a student: *36+ years*

Any federation or organization you belong to:* NONE*

Belt Rank: *7th Degree Black Belt*

Short history of your specific style: *My direct instructor has been KJN C.I. Kim, he trained under Master Oh Seh Jun in Korea, who trained directly under KJN Hwang Kee. *

Comments/questions: *Remember, it is more important for us to come together over good training than to be parted by bad politics. This was KJN Hwang Kees greatest hope. Lets make him happy!!!*


----------



## AmericanTangSooDo

Name of your Style (specificly): American Tang Soo Do (Chuck Norris System)
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Art of the knife hand
How long you've been a student: Almost 18 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: None
Belt Rank: 4th Dan
Short history of your specific style: created by Master Chuck Norris. Norris began modifying the traditional Tang Soo Do-Moo Duk Kwan style he learned in Korea by adding elements of Judo, Shotokan, Shito-ryu, Gosoku-ryu, and American Kenpo.
Comments/questions: None


----------



## Tez3

comments/questions - one
why so many long gone threads being resurrected?


----------



## Lynne

AmericanTangSooDo said:


> Name of your Style (specificly): American Tang Soo Do (Chuck Norris System)
> What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: Art of the knife hand
> How long you've been a student: Almost 18 years
> Any federation or organization you belong to: None
> Belt Rank: 4th Dan
> Short history of your specific style: created by Master Chuck Norris. Norris began modifying the traditional Tang Soo Do-Moo Duk Kwan style he learned in Korea by adding elements of Judo, Shotokan, Shito-ryu, Gosoku-ryu, and American Kenpo.
> Comments/questions: None


 Hi ATSD,

Does your school have affiliation with Grandmaster Richard Byrne???


----------



## astrobiologist

Name of your Style: Tang Soo Do, no specifics

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: *China Hand Way* if translated for formal equivalence, but *Way of the Chinese Hand* if translated for dynamic equivalence (what it really means).  Think of how Tode, and thus Karate, were initially to mean *Way of the Chinese Hand*.  As far as I know, the change to *Way of the Empty Hand* came from Gichin Funikoshi and the Japanese (since they weren't as particularly fond of China as the Okinawans were). 

How long you've been a student:  Started in TSD ~20 years ago.  Also trained in Nihonkai Ryu Jujitsu, Aikido & AikiKenjutsu, various forms of kickboxing and street-fighting, wrestling, and studied in martial arts history.

Any federation or organization you belong to: absolutely none!

Belt Rank: 3rd dan black belt in TSD

Short history of your specific style: When I began training 20 years ago, it was under Chong Su Kim, founder/president of the Pan Am Tang Soo Do Federation.  I trained in his system for ~10 years.  Many of C.S. Kim's students left him to form the United Tang Soo Do Alliance.  I was a member of this organization for a short time.  Now I am not involved with any TSD organizations and my martial arts abilities are growing exponentially.

Comments/questions:  Many of the great Masters of the past foresaw the way in which breaking the arts into styles, systems, and organizations may be problematic to the continuation and preservation of the arts.  We all need to keep the arts alive by working together and seeking virtuous thought, virtuous behavior, and good technique.  Too much of the martial arts has been beseiged by politics, power-trips, greed, and "glitter".    

"If people say Keet Kune Do is different from 'this' or from 'that', then let the name of Jeet Kune Do be wiped out, for that is what it is, just a name.  Please don't fuss over it."
-*Bruce Lee*
*Tao of Jeet Kune Do* ​The names and the histories of our arts are important and must be preserved, but we must not let ourselves be blinded by specifics.  I'm proud of my TSD history and knowledge, but above anything I'm simply a person seeking knowledge.​


----------



## foggymorning162

_Name of your Style (specificly): Tang Soo Do _
_What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: The Way of the China Hand_
_How long you've been a student: 4 yrs_
_Any federation or organization you belong to: Cheezic Tang Soo Do_
_Belt Rank: Cho Dan_
_Short history of your specific style: GM Cheezic studied under Master Jae Shin in Korea he recieved his black belt from GM Hwang Kee in 1960. The federation was founded in 1971_


----------



## foggymorning162

Tez3 said:


> comments/questions - one
> why so many long gone threads being resurrected?


 
I guess we like to beat dead horses :deadhorse    :boing1:


----------



## B.Redfield

This will help your understanding,

Tang Soo Do is the Art
Your Organization is the Style


B. Redfield
www.redtangsoodo.com


----------



## tsdmgk1336

Name of your Style (specificly): Pyong Moo Do 

Art I practice: Tang Soo Do

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: China hand way. 

How long you've been a student: 16 yrs

Any federation or organization you belong to: Pyong Moo Do Tang Soo Do Assc.

Belt Rank: 2nd dan

Short history of your specific style: Peaceful Warrior Way China Hand Way

Comments/questions: none at this time..


----------



## B.Redfield

Funny, I thought you were Mi Guk Kwan, looking at your Avatar, What is Pyong Moo Do Tang Soo Do Assc. ?? is there a website?


----------



## JoelD

I thought the same... also the name tsdmgk (as well as the avatar).


----------



## DMcHenry

Yup - looks like it's time for Michel to update his avitar & screen name.


----------



## mtabone

i would indeed say so


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Name of your Style (specificly):

Tang Soo Jutsu

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means:

Tang = China 
Soo = Hand
Do = Way

How long you've been a student:

37 years

Any federation or organization you belong to:

1972-1983... No association, organization, Federation affiliation.
1983, November - Joined U.S. Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan Fed.
1990- Left Fed. permanently.

Belt Rank:

7th degree black belt

Short history of your specific style:

In May, 2006 I separated from my Korean instructor for many reasons. The primary reason was, as he stated, I look too Okinawan. There is a great reason for my looking too Okinawan. I have been involved in training in Okinawan Karate since 1972. Everything that we have in Tang Soo Do (not Soo Bahk Do) came from Okinawan Karate. By studying the Okinawan systems that preceed Tang Soo Do I have established a far deeper understanding of what our curriculum was intended to be and how it was intended to work.

GM Kim told me that I had to either perform and teach his way, or start my own system. I have since established Tang Soo Jutsu. My system is based on the Tang Soo Do Hyung curriculum, but taught closer to the original way it was taught in Okinawa pre-1900.

The term Jutsu refers to the applications of the techniques that were used in war time prior to firearms. The depth and understanding that we bring to our training is vastly different than that taught in Traditional Tang Soo Do dojangs.


Comments/questions:


----------



## haroldterrault

Name of your Style (specificly): tang soo do moo duk kwon
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: the way of the china hand, knife hand and open hand
How long you've been a student: 14 years
Any federation or organization you belong to: none
Belt Rank: 4th dan
Short history of your specific style: hwang kee
Comments/questions: why is it that the same style has so many different variations of forms?


----------



## NinjaJax

Name of your Style (specificly): *Tang Soo Do*

What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: *The way of the hand as influenced by the Tang Dynasty of China

* How long you've been a student: *6 - 7 years* (no longer study it)

Any federation or organization you belong to: *United Martial Arts Federation*

Belt Rank: *1st Dan*

Short history of your specific style: *My instructor was a student of Young K. Kwan, who came to the US from Seoul, Korea
*


----------



## Montecarlodrag

Name of your Style (specificly): *Tang Soo Do Shim Gung*
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: *The way of the chinese Hand, or the art of the T'ang Warriors*
How long you've been a student: *16+ Years*
Any federation or organization you belong to: *Former WTSDA, Former Jin Shim Kwan, former ITF, Now Pan Am Tang Soo Do*
Belt Rank: *3rd DAN*
Short history of your specific style: *Several years ago we parted away from WTSDA because of politics we don't agree with. We joined ITF but they showed no interest in us. The we joined a Mexican federation, Jin Shim Kwan, years after that we joined Pan Am TSD. *
Comments/questions:


----------



## Gi1

Name of your Style (specificly): tang soo (so bahk) do moo duk kwan
What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: the way of the china hand
How long you've been a student: 15 years
Any federation or organization you belong to:UK Tang Soo (soo Bahk) Do federation
Belt Rank: 2nd dan
Short history of your specific style:GM Hwang kee - GM Lee Kang Uk
Comments/questions: Pilsung


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

haroldterrault said:


> Name of your Style (specificly): tang soo do moo duk kwon
> What you've been told Tang Soo Do means: the way of the china hand, knife hand and open hand
> How long you've been a student: 14 years
> Any federation or organization you belong to: none
> Belt Rank: 4th dan
> Short history of your specific style: hwang kee
> Comments/questions: why is it that the same style has so many different variations of forms?



Harold,
This is a common question to be asked...

When ever you have a Federation, Organization, Association, etc. of any kind where politics are involved, or members find that they have a different view or opinion you will have those who choose to splinter off and start their own "Way" or system.

In the Tang Soo Do community there are many "Kwan Jang Nim's". Most of them are teaching the same thing, or close to the same thing, while others have implemented changes that make them a little different, and in some cases, very different or completely different. The problem is that with these changes they have chosen to continue to call their system "Tang Soo Do". Some of these members of our community were upset when they were told that they could not call themselves "Moo Duk Kwan", as they thought that Moo Duk Kwan was part of the name of their system, as in "Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan", or Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do".

While most of us understand that "Tang Soo Do" was the name of the system taught by KJN Hwang Kee and that "Moo Duk Kwan" was the name of KJN Hwang Kee's organization, others thought that this was the complete name of the art that they had been taught and had trained in for many years.

"Tang Soo Do" today has many faces and varies from dojang to dojang. What I enjoy most about MartialTalk.com and other like discussion boards is that we can all come together to share what we know and what we teach to one another. I believe that this was truly KJN Hwang Kee's hope for us all in the first place. I don't believe that he intended for us all to continue training in 1945 Tang Soo Do forever. He wrote about Ryu Pa (the natural order of the flow in nature) extensively. He understood that a system that remains frozen in time is to be considered a dead art, and nothing more.

Let's all continue to come together for good sharing and learning. If KJN Hwang Kee is looking down on us from on high, let him smile, knowing that we are living his dream, regardless of the politics that others live by...


----------



## TallAdam85

Tang Soo Do -Korean Karate 
10 years 
3rd Dan 

my 2 cents, tang soo do 's CORE IS The same Most Tang Soo  Do School Do the same forms.  The things that make each school different is the way instructors teach and the way they think things should be done.  For example some tang soo do school use midnight blue some use black in the end does it matter still a Dan.  In closing the body can only move so many ways so make all the moves you learn work for you!


----------



## TallAdam85

also make sure that your having fun while your learning, if ur not having fun find a different dojo lifes to short to not have fun while trainning


----------



## Gi1

That true - Enjoy


----------

